# Landy Disco Commercial



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I have just recently sold my car and i have seen a Landrover Discovery TD5 Commercial for sale that i am interested in buying. The problem is, i cannot seem to get the model up on most insurers sites. I know it is a commercial vehicle, but i will be using it as a private vehicle. Do i need to go to a specialist commercial insurer??

Any hints or tips?

Thanks,
Scotty.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What's your occupation and are you employed or self employed etc?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

When we had the minibus it was private use and trying to convince them we were not a taxi just 5 kids and a dog and cheaper and more space than a mpv.
Was still down as commercial vehicle.

Coversure will advice you well.


----------

